# Origami Decorations



## NancyNGA (Dec 16, 2017)

_Christmas_

*Wreath*






_*Froebel Star Tree ornament*

_




Another pattern, Froebel Star




Anyone have any easier ones?  LOL!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 16, 2017)

Origami!!! 

I never got past paper chains and snowflakes.


----------



## jujube (Dec 16, 2017)

Man, I wish I had the patience to make stuff like that.  The second time I glue my fingers together I usually have to go off and take a nap.

The Little'Un and I did do a long paper chain last year but we only got through that one because the strips were already cut.  

Come Christmas, Martha Stewart I'm not.....


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Dec 16, 2017)

Speaking of Martha Stewart:

Martha Stewart Holiday Calendar

     December 1
     Blanch carcass from Thanksgiving turkey. Spray paint gold, turn upside down and use as a sleigh to hold Christmas Cards.


     December 2
     Have Mormon Tabernacle Choir record outgoing Christmas message for answering machine.


     December 3
     Using candlewick and handgilded miniature pine cones, fashion cat-o-nine-tails. Flog Gardener.


     December 4
     Repaint Sistine Chapel ceiling in ecru, with mocha trim.


     December 5
     Get new eyeglasses. Grind lenses myself.


     December 6
     Fax family Christmas newsletter to Pulitzer committee for consideration.


     December 7
     Debug Windows 10


     December 8
     Decorate homegrown Christmas tree with scented candles handmade with beeswax from my backyard bee colony.


     December 9
     Record own Christmas album complete with 4 part harmony and all instrument accompaniment performed by myself. Mail to all my friends and loved
ones.


     December 10
     Align carpets to adjust for curvature of Earth.


     December 11
     Lay Faberge egg.


     December 12
     Erect ice skating rink in front yard using spring water I bottled myself. Open for neighborhood children's use. Create festive mood by hand making snow and playing my Christmas album.


     December 13
     Collect Dentures. They make excellent pastry cutters, particularly for decorative pie crusts.


     December 14
     Install plumbing in gingerbread house.


     December 15
     Replace air in mini-van tires with Glade "holiday scents" in case tires are shot out at mall.


     December 17
     Child proof the Christmas tree with garland of razor wire.


     December 19
     Adjust legs of chairs so each Christmas dinner guest will be same height when sitting at his or her assigned seat.


     December 20
     Dip sheep and cows in egg whites and roll in confectioner's sugar to add a festive sparkle to the pasture.


     December 21
     Drain city reservoir; refill with mulled cider, orange slices and cinnamon sticks.


     December 22
     Float votive candles in toilet tank.


     December 23
     Seed clouds for white Christmas.


     December 24
     Do my annual good deed. Go to several stores. Be seen engaged in last minute Christmas shopping, thus making many people feel less inadequate than they really are.


     December 25
     Bear son. Swaddle. Lay in color coordinated manger scented with homemade potpourri.


     December 26
     Organize spice racks by genus and phylum.


     December 27
     Build snowman in exact likeness of God.


     December 28
     Take Dog apart. Disinfect. Reassemble.


     December 29
     Hand sew 365 quilts, each using 365 material squares I weaved myself used to represent the 365 days of the year. Donate to local orphanages.


     December 30
     Release flock of white doves, each individually decorated with olive branches, to signify desire of world peace.


     December 31
     New Year's Eve! Give staff their resolutions. Call a friend in each time zone of the world as the clock strikes midnight in that country.

--Author Unknown


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 16, 2017)

jujube said:


> Speaking of Martha Stewart:



_How to Fold a Fitted Sheet (sheet origami)_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 16, 2017)

Poor Martha has way too much time on her hands, just stuff them in the drawer and move on!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2018)

Some neat origami here.     



> After having folded and decorated origami cranes daily for 1000 consecutive days (see my previous post on Bored Panda), I took a short break, but I could not stop creating new ones, even though no longer on a daily basis.
> 
> I am allowing myself to explore more themes and techniques, and to find inspiration in even more places.These  are some of my latest creations. Some are inspired by things like Greek  mythology and Japanese folklore, while others come from the joy of  nature, or personal experiences.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2018)

Wow, SeaBreeze - those are so gorgeous! I've tried my hand at origami, but only got as far as a crane, ball, and frog. My daughter's much better than I am at it.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2018)

Looks like Pegasus


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 13, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Looks like Pegasus  View attachment 60370




Looks like an angel to me.


----------



## jujube (Dec 13, 2018)

Wow! Really impressed, SB.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 13, 2018)

All are so beautiful. I remember making the paper chains in school. All went well until the boys ate the school paste.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 13, 2018)

Wow Seabreeze. That’s gorgeous!


----------

